# Welches Linux soll ich nehmen?



## Knutowskie (5. April 2011)

Diese Frage stell ich mir nun schon ne Weile, da mein Lubuntu mit LXDE zwar irgendwie läuft, ich aber dennoch nicht wirklich zufrieden bin.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tips geben, was ich nehmen sollte.

Anforderungen:
- WENIG Ressourcen stehen zur Verfügung. Ich habe ein AthlonXP2000+ mit 1,5GB RAM und ner 32MB AGP Karte. minimal  1024MB brauch ich für den Gameserver, der dann laufen soll.
- banale Sachen sollen einfach funktionieren. (Hab jetzt tagelang mit dem verdammten Grub2 gekämpft, damit der irgendwie funktioniert, scheint wohl buggy zu sein)
- Desktopverknüpfungen sollen einfach möglich sein (und zwar auch zu Shellscripten, geht nicht unter lubuntu)
- Unterstützung von sporadisch laufenden NAS mit Sambafreigaben ohne viel Konsolengehacke (optional)
- Spiele müssen keine da sein. Nur ein Browser(Firefox) und eine Konsole.
- Ich steh auf bunt. Also nen X is schon wichtig. aber es muss nicht zuviel sein. So lustige Effekte sind überflüssig.
- einfache Hardwareerkennung und auch Funktionalität nach eventuellen Hardwarewechsel (sowas kann ubuntu nich, auch wenn alle sagen, das sei quark. Es ging halt wirklich nix nach einem Grakawechsel!)

zegenie Studios Linux Distribution Chooser Die sagen, ich soll Fedora nehmen. Das kenn ich nun gar nicht. Oder OpenSuSe. Das is mir aber als ziemlich hungrig in Erinnerung geblieben.

Was denkt ihr, was ist meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau? Oder welche distro kommt dem sehr nahe?

lg Knutowskie

edit: GANZ wichtig wäre noch ein einfaches Tool, welches mir nicht irgend eine Grütze für meine CPU Temperatur anzeigt. lm-sensors zeigt immer 32°C an. totaler müll... und viel zu kompliziert...


----------



## Elkhife (5. April 2011)

Ich les da was von server und grafischer Oberfläche, passt schonmal nicht zusammen. Und wenn du nicht viel rumbasteln willst kann ich dir absolut nicht zu einem Linux raten.
Aber falls du da unbedingt was haben willst wird das schwer alle deine wünsche zu erfüllen, bei arch z.b. kannst/ musst du alles selbst einstellen und installieren, ist bei denem im wiki aber auch gut erklärt. Da kannst du dir vermutlich deine Wünsche erfüllen musst aber viel mit der konsole machen und in den einstellungen rumbasteln, hast aber wohl die geringsten anforderungen ( X sowie gnome etc. muss per hand installiert werden).
Es gab/ gibt auch ne extra Server Version von ubuntu oder schau mal bei Debian rein.


----------



## CiususX (5. April 2011)

Deine Anforderungen hören sich nach Suse Linux an.


----------



## Knutowskie (5. April 2011)

Hey! Danke für die Tipps!
also Server is nur so gemeint: wenn wir mal Minecraft spielen, will ich da den Gameserver gerne drauf laufen lassen. Das Ding soll kein 24/7 Server werden. Der Workstation-Anteil is schon höher.

Suse, also openSuse hab ich irgendwie hardwarehungrig in Erinnerung. Hat sich das gebessert? Wieviel RAM brauchts denn nach einer neuen Installation direkt nach hochfahren? (konsole free -m zeigt das an)
Und wie is es da mit der Temperaturauslese? was benutzt man dort dazu?

lg


----------



## mushroom900 (5. April 2011)

Ich persönlich finde, Samba kannst du am Besten per Konsole konfigurieren. Kommt halt drauf an, ob sich die Einstellungen, die du brauchst in einer GUI wiederfidnen.
Firefox ist mittlerweile schon sehr aufgeblasen, würde dir eher Opera empfehlen. OpenSuse kannst du nehmen, aber nicht die Desktopoberfläche KDE. Gnome ist heute mMn. auch schon sehr aufgeblasen, obwohl ich es auch benutze. LXDE ist schon genau das richtige für dich. Ich persönlich würde an deiner Stelle aber ubuntu nehmen, da deren Wiki eigtl. sehr gut aufgebaut ist und auch sehr hilfreich in vielen Dingen. 
Ich habe eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte, habe beim Wechsel von GT9600 auf GTX570 keine Probleme gehabt, bis auf Neuinstallieren von den treibern. kennt man aber ja schon von der Win-Welt.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. April 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Desktopverknüpfungen sollen einfach möglich sein (und zwar auch zu Shellscripten, geht nicht unter lubuntu)


Das ist nur von der Desktop-Umgebung abhängig und sollte mit den meisten möglich sein. LXDE (also auch Lubuntu) müsste das können. Vielleicht nicht als Rechtsclick->„Verknüpfung anlegen“, aber mindestens als Symlink.


Knutowskie schrieb:


> einfache Hardwareerkennung und auch Funktionalität nach eventuellen Hardwarewechsel (sowas kann ubuntu nich, auch wenn alle sagen, das sei quark. Es ging halt wirklich nix nach einem Grakawechsel!)


Das funktioniert mit fast jeder Linux-Distribution, bis du irgendwas Hardwarespezifisches machst. Wenn du keine Herstellertreiber nachinstallierst oder gar eigene Kernel backst, dürft das kein Problem sein.


Knutowskie schrieb:


> edit: GANZ wichtig wäre noch ein einfaches Tool, welches mir nicht irgend eine Grütze für meine CPU Temperatur anzeigt. lm-sensors zeigt immer 32°C an. totaler müll... und viel zu kompliziert...


Gibts überhaupt was anderes als lm-sensors?  (Finde übrigens 32°C nicht zu unwahrscheinlich. Die Athlons waren echt sparsam.)


----------



## Knutowskie (5. April 2011)

Der Tausch der 8MB Rage gegen eine 32MB Rage führte zum kompletten Versagen des OS. Nach dem Grub war Schluss. Weder normal noch recovery-mode ging. -xforcevesa und -nomodesetting halfen auch nix. LiveCD Rettungsversuche blieben erfolglos. also hat es nicht funktioniert. Muss ja alles so kompliziert sein heutzutage. War ja auch nicht mein erster Hardwarewechsel an nem Linux system, früher wars einfacher. einfach die xorg.conf anpassen und geht. Aber es wollte einfach nicht gehen. also hab ich da neu installiert und es lief erstmal.

Mit dem Samba: Gnome und KDE sind wohl in der Lage, solche Verknüpfungen anzulegen. Wenn man draufdrückt, prüft der, ob das smb da ist und mountet das wenn vorhanden.
Das man smbmount über ne Konsole macht ist mir klar. Funktioniert ja auch. Ich wollte das nur gerne per shellscript erledigen, was ich aufn Desktop lege oder Verknüpfe. Einfach und benutzerfreundlich halt.
Da Symlinks nicht gehen (habsch mehrfach probiert) und nur *.desktop Dateien angezeigt werden, versuchte ich mehrfach eine solche anzulegen. Nach diversen Anleitungen. Erfolglos. Also komme ich zu dem Schluss: geht nicht.
vielleicht hat ja hier einer Ahnung davon, wie das geht.

Das wiki der ubuntuusers ist teilweise hilfreich. Manchmal ist es einfach nur veraltet und nicht zu gebrauchen. Und dann sucht man. Im Forum wird einem auch nicht immer geholfen. Eingebildete Linuxfreaks helfen halt nicht jedem Windows verwöhnten User, der banale Dinge unkompliziert lösen will. Zu der Problematik mit der Verknüpfung gab es nicht einen sinnvollen Kommentar, der wirklich geholfen hätte. Ich bin damit ein bisschen bedient muss ich sagen.

lm-sensors zeigt mir KONSTANTE 32°C an. Das stimmt nicht denn:
1. ist eine CPU nach ner Weile rumstehen nicht genauso warm wie unter Vollast
2. Zeigt mein BIOS 45°C an. Das klingt realistischer, da ich nur nen Xilencer Kühler ohne Kupferkern in nem geschlossenen und nur durch Netzteil (mit 12er Lüfter) entlüfteten Gehäuse betreibe.
also stimmt damit was nicht, obwohl mein Chipsatz auf der support liste steht. Sämtliche Versuche das zu richten waren entweder scheißekompliziert oder wirkungslos.

Da es mir bei (l)ubuntu eben an den grundfunktionalitäten mangelt, suche ich ja nach einer Alternative. Hab ja auch noch nen Win98SE... nur da fängt die Treibersuche an...
o.g. Anforderungen werden durch lubuntu ja teilweise abgedeckt. Aber ich will wissen, wie warm meine CPU ist. Und das per ssh. Also brauch ich dazu was, was einfach geht. 

Gibts denn da kein OS, was das kann? Und was sparsam ist? Sind meine Anforderungen so exorbitant und unmöglich?


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2011)

Wenn schon nach Grub Schluss ist, dann sieht mir das schwer nach dickeren Kernelproblemen aus, die ich mir aber nicht mit einem Tausch der Grafikkarte erklären kann. Selbst mein Gentoo (welches nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt ist, dem User Arbeit abzunehmen), bootet nach Hardwarewechseln anstandslos durch - sofern man nicht einen anderen SATA-Controller oder sowas verbaut hat. Erklärt aber nicht dein Problem, was natürlich nervig ist, klar.

Dass dir im Forum keiner helfen konnte, ist schade, aber dass es daran liegt, dass die Leute dort eingebildet sind und dir nicht helfen wollen...nunja.

Eine Alternative zu lm_sensors wäre mir nicht bekannt. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass bei dir der Sensor für die Gehäusetemperatur ausgewählt ist?

Von Win98 würde ich Abstand nehmen.

Was die Desktopverknüpfung angeht - wenn du bis heute abend keine Lösung gefunden hast, schaue ich mir das mal an.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Knutowskie (6. April 2011)

Das mit dem eingebildet meine ich nur so, dass man dort sofort beleidigt ist, wenn man mal seine Meinung zu den OS-Problemen loswerden will. 
Nach tage- und nächtelanger erfolgloser Bastelei gepaart mit einer gewissen Ungeduld sammelt sich ein gewisses Frustpotential... Einige behandeln einen da ziemlich "von oben herab". Es gibt natürlich auch den einen oder anderen User, der nett und hilfreich ist - keine Frage. Aber ich bin meistens an die unfreundlichen geraten.

Zu lm-sensors: Ich wüsste garnicht, dass mein olles ECS Board sowas hat... Und wenn ich wüsste, was es für Sensoren gibt und wie man das einstellt, hätte ich das längst gemacht. Das Problem ist nur: ich weiß es nicht. Ich hab noch keine Anleitung gefunden, die das eben genau für mein Board (ECS Elitegroup K7VZA V3.0; nich haun, war billig) mit dem Via KT133A funktionierend beschreibt.

Mit dem Desktop, das wäre echt nice, wenn du das mal prüfen könntest die Tage. 

Wenn ich die Sachen geregelt bekomm kann ich am Ende doch bei lubuntu bleiben... Gibt wohl nicht viel Resourcensparende OS.

lg Knutowskie


----------



## Bauer87 (6. April 2011)

*lm_sensors:* Wenn ich so überlege, war der Temperaturfühler bei den Athlons eh noch unter der CPU angebracht. (Da war ja ein Loch im Sockel.) Wenn der Befehl „sensors“ nur die 32°C anzeigt, dann wird der Sensor nicht unterstützt oder liefert irgendeinen Datenmüll, der nur Hack (z.B. im BIOS) gelesen werden kann. In beiden Fällen hast du leider keine Chance, den Sensor auszulesen.

*Verknüpfungen für smbmount:* Läuft der Server, auf den du zugreifen willst, ständig? Falls ja, wäre es eine noch einfachere Option, die Shares direkt beim Systemstart zu mounten. Ansonsten würde es vielleicht helfen, wenn du uns das von dir geschriebene Skript sowie den Starter zeigst.

*Hardwarewechsel:* Das Problem klingt am ehesten nach ner nicht unterstützten oder kaputten Grafikkarte. (Zum Vergleich: Ich habe gerade mein MoBo getauscht. Danach einfach wieder hochgefahren und lief sofort. Und so läuft das immer – soweit die Hardware anständig unterstützt wird.)

*Resourcensparend:* Da gibt es einiges. Aber da du Wert auf einen Desktop und andere Komfortfunktionen legst, ist das schwer. Schon Samba ist mehr oder weniger ne Ressourcenschleuder. Auf nem sehr sparsamen System würde eher ftp genutzt werden. Vor allem: Sparsamer ist meist auch komplizierter.


----------



## Joel-92 (6. April 2011)

Ich würde Ubuntu empfehlen.


----------



## Jimini (6. April 2011)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Mit dem Desktop, das wäre echt nice, wenn du das mal prüfen könntest die Tage.


 
1) Skript erstellen
2) mit "chmod +x /pfad/zum/skript" das Skript ausführbar machen
3) mittels "ln /pfad/zum/skript /home/dein_nutzername/Desktop/verknüpfung" eine auf dem Desktop liegende Verknüpfung zum Skript anlegen
4) die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop mit einem Doppelklick ausführen

Zugegeben, es ist komplizierter als unter Windows. Ich weiß aber nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal eine Verknüpfung angelegt habe, da unter Linux zumindest alle Programme von überall schnell aufrufbar sind. Du kannst natürlich das Programm auch nach /usr/bin/ verschieben, dann kannst du es immer einfach über die Konsole ausführen, indem du nur den Namen des Skripts eingibst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (6. April 2011)

Mit Nautilus und Dolphin (also unter Gnome/KDE) kann man auch per Drag&Drop Verknüpfungen anlegen. Das ist halt der Kompromiss, wenn man was ressourcensparendes will.


----------



## Knutowskie (7. April 2011)

Hey hey!
Werd das gleich mal testen mit dem Link.

Ich hab auch mal rumgesucht und nix besseres gefunden. entweder brauchts viel ressourcen und kann alles oder es kann eben nüscht, frisst aber auch nix*g* So den optimalen Mittelweg gabs nicht. 

Hardwarewechsel: Ich habe dem lubuntu letztens etwas krasses zugetraut: Ich habe CPU, Board und RAM gewechselt. Und er startet ohne zu meckern. wer weiß was da mit der Grafikkarte nich so geklappt hat wie es soll...

Melde mich dann hier nochmal obs mit dem Link geklappt hat!

Also der Link ist schonmal da, funktioniert aber nicht. Wenn ich den anklicke passiert nix.
Das Script sieht so aus:



> #!/bin/sh
> sudo smbmount //192.168.2.132/Public/ /media/NS0045/
> echo NAS gemountet unter /media/NS0045!



P.S.: mein NAS ist nicht immer an, kann aber auch FTP. Kann ich nen FTP Verzeichnis auch lokal mounten?


----------



## Bauer87 (7. April 2011)

Vielleicht blöde Frage: Hast du vielleicht vergessen, das Skript ausführbar zu machen?


----------



## Jimini (8. April 2011)

Führe das verlinkte Skript mal testweise über die Konsole aus:
/home/dein_name/Desktop/name_des_skripts

Was passiert?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (8. April 2011)

Ich kann auch gerne einen Server zurverfügung  stellen kostenlos natürlich...da ich selber schon einen besitze...ne 2te instanz schadet nicht

EDIT: ist natürlich nen vserver mit Linux...der läuft 24/7 

ein passenden TS kann ich auch dazu spendieren^^


----------



## Knutowskie (8. April 2011)

Hey!
Jimini: das Skript läuft von Konsole. "chmod -x /skript/" is gemacht.

berliner_bengel: ich komm eventuell auf dein angebot zurück! is ja nettes angebot.

lg!


----------



## Jimini (8. April 2011)

Nur um das richtigzustellen: wenn du die Verknüpfung von der Konsole startest, funktioniert es, per Mausklick aber nicht? Dann kann ich das definitiv nicht nachvollziehen - ich habe ein Testskript, welches einzig und allein eine Datei /home/jimini/1 erstellt, in meinem Homeverzeichnis abgelegt, ausführbar gemacht  (chmod *+x*) und dann die auf dem Desktop liegende Verknüpfung ausgeführt - funktionierte einwandfrei.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Knutowskie (9. April 2011)

ja ich meinte +x. und die Verknüpfung von der konsole hab ich nicht gestartet, sondern das skript selbst. werde sofort testen. bis gleich!

edit: so, auch die mittels ln erstellte "harte" verknüpfung geht aus der konsole. beim klicken passiert nix.

edit2: Verknüpfungsproblem gelöst. Hatte eben ne gute Idee, die funktioniert. Habs hier mal her gepostet: ubuntuusers

Danke für die Tips! So langsam nimmt es gestalt an.

Was solls, lass ich mein Lubuntu wohl doch drauf. Es geht ja alles irgendwie, man muss nur drauf kommen...

Das letzte Problem, was mich jetzt noch massiv stört ist meine CPU Temperatur. Hat da einer Ahnung wie ich das vielleicht irgendwie hinbekommen kann?


----------



## Dragonix (9. April 2011)

Hab mich mal auf die Suche gemacht und bin auf den Thread gestoßen: [gelöst] Temperaturen und lm_sensors - Anwendungen - GentooForum.de
Zwar keine Lösung, aber dafür 2 andere Programme: mbmon und athcool (letzteres kann wohl auch Stromsparmechanismen, aber du wärst v.a. in der Temperatur interessiert). Kannst ja mal schauen


----------



## Knutowskie (9. April 2011)

mbmon is ja ma der Hammer. Der zeigt mir diverse Temperaturen an. Zwar stimmt die Zuordnung nicht so ganz aber das  geht schon. Jetzt muss ich nur noch sehen, dass ich xmbmon in mein Startmenü reinbekomme. Hab was mit alacarte gelesen... Danke für den Tip. Aber warum kann lm-sensors das dann nicht?

lg

edit: ich habs jetzt mit xmbmon und für die konsole mit mbmon gelöst. Hab auch den menüeintrag selber gebastelt. (mit einer *.desktop Datei) Und es funktioniert! Ich bin stolz auf mich. Aber die Probleme hören nicht auf. Mein x11vnc stürzt immer mal ab und reißt das ganze X in den Tod. Nun finde ich unter vnc4server nicht den Befehl fürs ~/.vnc/xstartup script, dass ich ne komplette LXDE session starten kann. also nen Startmenü hab ich mit lxpanel schon hinbekomm. Fehlt nur noch der Desktop... auf dem ich ja meine tolle Verknüpfung gebastelt habe...


----------

